# Color pics please



## christi4673 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm trying to order my EOS, but the dealer can't tell me what the names on the sheet actually look like.
What does Eismeer blue look like? I want the cobalt blue from the orginal vortex article, but I don't know what the name is. 
Anyone know?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Color pics please (christi4673)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christi4673* »_What does Eismeer blue look like? I want the cobalt blue from the orginal vortex article, but I don't know what the name is.

The picture below is Eismeer Blue. I don't know if the US is getting the darker blue color in the Vortex article; that may be Shadow Blue. The US is also getting Thunder Blue, but that is said to be very dark.










_Modified by flubber at 5:00 PM 8-9-2006_


----------



## christi4673 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Color pics please (flubber)*

Thank you!! 
And the other blue is the thunder blue - almost black - darker than the shadow blue.
Okay. So, Silver it is for me! 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Color pics please (christi4673)*

and this is midnight blue.....
























greetings..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Erick_NL at 12:48 AM 8-10-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Color pics please (christi4673)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christi4673* »_So, Silver it is for me!

Silver is a good choice for this car, I'm sure you'll like it. I'm leaning toward that myself, but I'd like to see Island Gray in person first.


----------



## OSCHNAP (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Color pics please (flubber)*


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you have to post that pic in every thread you post in?


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Do you have to post that pic in every thread you post in? 

Not just me who finds it annoying?
Especially when there is a photoshop thread


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope, it's not just you.







And I'm sure we're not the only ones either lol.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Nope, it's not just you.







And I'm sure we're not the only ones either lol.

I'll 3rd that.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Another interesting color:


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (sp_wh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_wh* »_Another interesting color:








 that looks like the same color as the passat


----------



## jbellroberts (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (PinoyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PinoyVR6* »_ that looks like the same color as the passat

I think this is a Germany only colour called Samoa Red - first time I have seen it in photos - the Passat colour is a shade of brown.
Rgds Jules


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (jbellroberts)*


----------

